# Wow, Trance is the spitting image of his grandpa!



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Trance looks like a chocolate lil mini gator bivens, lol

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [234245] :: BIG GATOR BIVENS


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He sure does....

He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Awe, makes me miss em when I"m at work. Just wanna give him a puppy hug. Ya know when ya squat down to their level where they're leaning on your chest, and ya pat em all rough like on the side and the legs starts a goin or the tongue starts flying, lol dawe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indica said:


> Awe, makes me miss em when I"m at work. Just wanna give him a puppy hug. Ya know when ya squat down to their level where they're leaning on your chest, and ya pat em all rough like on the side and the legs starts a goin or the tongue starts flying, lol dawe


oh yeah thats one of those face full of slobber moments i have to agree puppy hugs are the best


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

See now I don't see it except maybe in the face.... I think your pup looks like he has better structure than his grandsire thus far and is more square. 

Cute pup


----------

